# Sump design, flow, UGF, and DSB questions



## Trailermann (Feb 13, 2014)

(1) In designing my sump for a 150 gallon tank, I believe that I should maximize the sump water volume as long as it fits comfortably in the oversized stand. I want to have a 20" overheight, but an old timer said that anything over 16" becomes very difficult (awkward) to access and maintain. True?

(2) If I set up a 5" DSB in my sump's microalgae refugium, is there an optimum flow rate through that section? Should MA have different flow than DSB? If the water enters and exits over the top of baffles, wouldn't the effective flow be greater near the top than at the level of the sand? 

(3) Any reason not to pile up LR in the sump's first compartment if there is space for it along with the sock? 

(4) My previously owned and used tank is fitted with a *reverse flow* undergravel filter. All the UG criticisms I have seen focus on the detritus build up. OF course everyone says I should get rid of it. But can anyone tell me what would be the harm of leaving it in and cleaning it regularly?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that if you are comfortable with the height and your equipment is fine under the higher water levels then there is no reason you can'y use a taller sump. I use a 55 for one of my tanks sumps and it works out just fine.

When you say MA do you mean Macro Algae? If you do then many macros can take higher flow and still work out such as the feather caulerpa and the serulata.As far as the sand beds flwo if you are worried about it being to rapid you can try and break up the flow with some rock covered in macro.

I love having live rock in my sumps,as long as it does not become clogged in detritus it keeps doing its job and some times better when devoid of light. The sponges and filter feeders will some times go nuts without light and predators.

I am in agreement in not having under gravel filters but if you had one on reverse and included some nice circulation pumps you could work it out,provided your mechanical filteration and sock was working and cleaned well.


----------



## Trailermann (Feb 13, 2014)

badxgillen said:


> I think that if you are comfortable with the height and your equipment is fine under the higher water levels then there is no reason you can'y use a taller sump. I use a 55 for one of my tanks sumps and it works out just fine.
> 
> When you say MA do you mean Macro Algae? If you do then many macros can take higher flow and still work out such as the feather caulerpa and the serulata.As far as the sand beds flwo if you are worried about it being to rapid you can try and break up the flow with some rock covered in macro.
> 
> ...


So would you say that the flow limit with DSBs is simply avoiding disrupting the sand's surface? Is the same true of Miracle Mud? I am reading of the greater enthusiasm for this approach over deep sand beds.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

It is arguable about the flow rates but I think as long as it is not too high of flow for the inverts you should be fine.

I only have one friend who uses the miracle mud and he has his refugium chalked full of macro,prolifera, and he has one helluva system.


----------

